# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje i pusenje

## Angelina_2

ako je mama dojila prvih 6 mjeseci bez cigareta...
dali je nakon toga bolje prestati dojiti ili nastaviti dojiti ali uz pusenje?

----------


## Trina

Ja do godinu dana nisam pušila a nakon toga znala sam zapaliti jednu, dvije. Pazila bi da ne pušim neposredno prije dojenja. Ali prvo dijete sam dojila i pušila od početka. Nije mi za neku pohvalu ali jesam. I to dosta

----------


## Sun

neću ti sad pametovati pa reći da ako je mogla 6 mjeseci bez cigarete da što će joj onda sad, reći ću ti samo da je od dvije opcije bolja druga.

Ako baš mora, neka gleda da popuši nakon podoja pa da od pušenja do idućeg podoja prođe nekih sat i pol što je vrijeme potrebno da se nikotin poluraspadne, neka gleda da dijete nije u zadimljenom i tako to.

----------


## Felix

u svakom slucaju je bolje _dojiti i pusiti_ nego _ne dojiti i pusiti_

----------


## anchie76

> u svakom slucaju je bolje _dojiti i pusiti_ nego _ne dojiti i pusiti_


Apsolutno istina   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

> ako je mama dojila prvih 6 mjeseci bez cigareta...
> dali je nakon toga bolje prestati dojiti ili nastaviti dojiti ali uz pusenje?


a kako bi bila i treća alternativa "prestati pušiti za stalno, neovisno o dojenju"?   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

nadam se da ce joj se nakon prvog dima zgaditi. 6mj. je dovoljno dug period da ti cigareta zasmrdi. ali onako, za stvarno  :Smile:

----------


## Angelina_2

ma smrdi mi dok drugi puse...al mi nekad tako dodje...
pa bi...pa nebi zbog djeteta...pa opet bi samo 2-3 na dan...
a opet...bu zabrana pa ni nebum mogla vise...
hm...nadam se da necu...ali me cisto zanima u slucaju da ipak odlucim

----------


## leonisa

gle, meni nakon vise od 3 god. jos uvijek dodje.
evo bas danas oko pola 3...tako bi mi sjela cigareta.
ali znam da ju priblizim ustima da bi se:
a) ugusila
b) ispovracala

i ne pusim radi sebe. jer ako mogu ovoliko bez nje, sta ce mi sada?
budi cvrsta  :Love:

----------


## Trina

> nadam se da ce joj se nakon prvog dima zgaditi. 6mj. je dovoljno dug period da ti cigareta zasmrdi. ali onako, za stvarno


Neće, neće...  :Grin:

----------


## kikic

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nadam se da ce joj se nakon prvog dima zgaditi. 6mj. je dovoljno dug period da ti cigareta zasmrdi. ali onako, za stvarno 
> 
> 
> Neće, neće...


Ha, ha znam ja neke kojima ni nakon 5 godina nepušenja cigareta ne smrdi, dapače, miriše i privlači...  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Ja sam išla toliko daleko da sam nakon 2 god. zapalila, cigareta mi je bila odvratna, vrtilo mi se, povraćalo, zabolila me glava ali ja opet nisam odustajala. Nevjerojatno zapravo i glupo ali jesam jer sam htjela opet uživati u pušenju i mojih 5 minuta

----------


## leonisa

kuzim te....

----------


## pomikaki

ako si izdržala 6 mj, možda ti je sad prava prilika da prestaneš skroz... i zbog sebe!

----------


## manal

totalno bezveze, al i meni bas nekad dodje da zapalim, a i prije sam tako samo povremeno nekad zapalila. al nisam dosad, pa ni necu. i veselim se zabrani!  :D  :D  :D a tebi drzim fige da izdrzis da ne zapalis, jer znas vjerojatno i sama da ce ti biti ljepse!   :Smile:

----------


## Angelina_2

i ja se vesilim  zabrani :D  :D 

odlucila sam da necu definitivno dok dojim (a to bi moglo potrajati)  :Laughing:  
a poslije bumo vidjeli...

----------


## Felix

a poslije ce biti vrijeme za drugo dijete...   :Wink:

----------


## Kejt

ako u mlijeko ide sve sr... iz cigarete, zašto je bolje dojiti, uz pušenje? korist je veća od štete/otrova? to je negdje 'izračunato'?

----------


## anchie76

Prehrana adaptiranim nosi mnooooge rizike sa sobom.  Dojenje + pusenje ima manje rizika nego samo adaptirano, ili jos gore adaptirano + pusenje (u okolini naravno).

----------


## VININNA

Nije za pohvalu,ja dojim vise od sest mj,i zapalim si kad mi dodje.Naravno pazim da to nije prije hranjenja i naravno do pet cigareta dnevno.Najcesce je to uz kavicu koju i ne pijem bas svaki dan ili kad podojim maloga i znam da ga necu tri sata dojit sigurno.

----------


## Deaedi

> Prehrana adaptiranim nosi mnooooge rizike sa sobom.  Dojenje + pusenje ima manje rizika nego samo adaptirano, ili jos gore adaptirano + pusenje (u okolini naravno).


Valjda, ali opet je nepoznata distribucija tog rizika, odnosno vjerojatnost pojave nekog od čimbenika.

Recimo, ja bi ako vec mama pusi, radije odbrala adaptirano, nego pusenje i dojenje. Onako po seljacki, ipak je adaptirano hrana, a nikotin  nije.

----------


## lelita

ja dojim 8 mj i pusim ali niti jednu cigarteu nisam popusila u blizini djeteta.
i ja pazim na kolicinu..al nelkad pretjeram  :Embarassed:  
i ne znam sta je bolje..adaptirano i nepusenje il dojenje i pusenje
..

----------


## VININNA

Mislim da je bolje dojenje i pokoja cigareta,nego adaptirano i nepusenje.Majcino mlijeko je ipak majcino mlijeko,a i majcina cika je majcina cika. :D

----------


## Deaedi

A nikotin je nikotin.

----------


## Anci

Ja stvarno podupirem dojenje, no ipak nisam sigurna da je bolja opcija ova kombinacija dojenja i nikotina naspram AD...  :/ [/quote]

----------


## anchie76

Hm.. 

dojenje i sve beneficije koje ima + nikotin

vs. 

adaptirano i svi rizici koje ta prehrana nosi sa sobom (rizici upale uha 3-4 puta veci, 10 puta veci rizici zavrsetka u bolnici zbog neke bakterijske upale, smrt 4 od 1000 djece kao rezultat ne dojenja u zapadnom svijetu(!), 26 % djece s dijabetesom ga ima zbog prehrane adapt, neznam koliko puta povecan rizik za leukemiju i jos neke druge vrste oboljenja od raka u dj. dobi, vece sanse za chronovu bolest i ulcerozni kolitis, itd, itd..)


Sto se vama cini kao bolji izbor?

----------


## Anci

> Hm.. 
> 
> dojenje i sve beneficije koje ima + nikotin
> 
> vs. 
> 
> adaptirano i svi rizici koje ta prehrana nosi sa sobom (rizici upale uha 3-4 puta veci, 10 puta veci rizici zavrsetka u bolnici zbog neke bakterijske upale, smrt 4 od 1000 djece kao rezultat ne dojenja u zapadnom svijetu(!), 26 % djece s dijabetesom ga ima zbog prehrane adapt, neznam koliko puta povecan rizik za leukemiju i jos neke druge vrste oboljenja od raka u dj. dobi, vece sanse za chronovu bolest i ulcerozni kolitis, itd, itd..)
> 
> 
> Sto se vama cini kao bolji izbor?


Čuj, ne znam...
No, ne znam što znači i što nosi ovo: 


> + nikotin

----------


## anchie76

Mislis da nikotin moze biti gori od onog svega nabrojanog?

Ne moze i nije.  Zato svjetska liga za dojenje i ne govori mamama da predju na adapt ako puse.  Je, nesretno je rjesenje dojenje + pusenje, al je jos uvijek manja steta nego da se predje na adapt.  (a i iskreno sumnjam da mama nece pusiti sad kad je dijete na adapt, pa smo ipak na onoj pocetnoj dojenje+pusenje vs. adapt+pusenje   :Grin:  )

----------


## Deaedi

> Mislis da nikotin moze biti gori od onog svega nabrojanog?
> 
> Ne moze i nije.  Zato svjetska liga za dojenje i ne govori mamama da predju na adapt ako puse.  Je, nesretno je rjesenje dojenje + pusenje, al je jos uvijek manja steta nego da se predje na adapt.  (*a i iskreno sumnjam da mama nece pusiti sad kad je dijete na adapt, pa smo ipak na onoj pocetnoj dojenje+pusenje vs. adapt+pusenje  :mrgreen*: )


Ipak mislim da je nikotin nebrojeno puta gori od adaptiranog.

A i ne kuzim sta mislis reci s onim poboldanim?

----------


## lillifee

ja sam grozna ovisnica o nikotinu, psihicki vise nego fizicki. u trudnoci i za vrijeme dojenja pusila sam 1-2 cigarete dnevno. istina, bilo bi mi bolje bez toga, ali eto tako je. i danas mi je pod OBAVEZNO zapalit navecer kad oni zaspu.

----------


## Felix

> Ipak mislim da je nikotin nebrojeno puta gori od adaptiranog.
> 
> A i ne kuzim sta mislis reci s onim poboldanim?


stvar je u tome da mama pusacica, ako prestane dojiti, vrlo vjerojatno nece prestati pusiti. i onda imas dilemu: pusenje i dojenje, ili pusenje i nedojenje? mislim da je definitivno bolje ovo prvo.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ipak mislim da je nikotin nebrojeno puta gori od adaptiranog.
> 
> A i ne kuzim sta mislis reci s onim poboldanim?
> 
> 
> stvar je u tome da mama pusacica, ako prestane dojiti, vrlo vjerojatno nece prestati pusiti. i onda imas dilemu: pusenje i dojenje, ili pusenje i nedojenje? mislim da je definitivno bolje ovo prvo.

----------


## Deaedi

Sorry, skroz krivo citiranje.

----------


## anchie76

> Ipak mislim da je nikotin nebrojeno puta gori od adaptiranog.


Nuspojave nikotina gore od ovih nuspojava adaptiranog? => rizici upale uha 3-4 puta veci, 10 puta veci rizici zavrsetka u bolnici zbog neke bakterijske upale, smrt 4 od 1000 djece kao rezultat ne dojenja u zapadnom svijetu(!), 26 % djece s dijabetesom ga ima zbog prehrane adapt, neznam koliko puta povecan rizik za leukemiju i jos neke druge vrste oboljenja od raka u dj. dobi, vece sanse za chronovu bolest i ulcerozni kolitis, itd, itd


Bit ce da ti onda znas nesto novo sto svjetski znanstvenici nisu jos otkrili   :Saint:  

Znanost je ipak potvrdila da je bolje pusiti i dojiti nego uopce ne dojiti.  NIsmo to mi izmislili niti liga za dojenje.  Nuspojave su poslozene i idu u prilog dojenje+pusenje u odnosu na prestanak dojenja.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ipak mislim da je nikotin nebrojeno puta gori od adaptiranog.
> 
> 
> Nuspojave nikotina gore od ovih nuspojava adaptiranog? => rizici upale uha 3-4 puta veci, 10 puta veci rizici zavrsetka u bolnici zbog neke bakterijske upale, smrt 4 od 1000 djece kao rezultat ne dojenja u zapadnom svijetu(!), 26 % djece s dijabetesom ga ima zbog prehrane adapt, neznam koliko puta povecan rizik za leukemiju i jos neke druge vrste oboljenja od raka u dj. dobi, vece sanse za chronovu bolest i ulcerozni kolitis, itd, itd
> 
> 
> ...


Hoces reci da je pusenje (i pasivno) bezopasno?

----------


## anchie76

Pa naravno da nije bezopasno.  No dokazano je da je nikotin u majcinom mlijeku manje problematican od prelaska na adaptirano i svih nuspojava koje ta prehrana donosi.  Sto ti je tu tocno sporno?

----------


## Felix

pa da li je bolje pasivno pusiti i ne dobivati majcino mlijeko ili pasivno pusiti i dobivati majcino mlijeko? koje je od ta dva zla prihvatljivije?

----------


## anchie76

> Hoces reci da je pusenje (i pasivno) bezopasno?


 I stvarno ne kuzim gdje si to iscitala u mom postu?  Ja pricam o dojenju+pusenje vs. prestanak dojenja.

Gdje sam ja to rekla da je pusenje bezopasno?

----------


## Deaedi

Sad sam tek skuzila da mi je nestao jedan post  :? 

Da ne ponavljam, reci cu da je MOJE misljenje da je nikotin stetan za bebe. Vise nego adaptirano. Super ako su istrazivanja dokazala suprotno, dobro je da nekad pobijaju zdrav razum. Naime, po meni adaptirano je hrana, nikotin sigurno nije.

----------


## leonisa

> po meni adaptirano je hrana, nikotin sigurno nije.


a po meni je to mjesanje jabuka i krusaka.
jer onda postavi tezu ovako- majcino mlijeko je hrana- sa ili bez nikotina. adaptirano je hrana sa ili bez raznih antibiotika, hormona, ovoga i onoga sto sve daju kravi koja daje mlijeko od kojeg se radi adaptirano.
nemojmo biti naivni i zamisljat krave na zelenim pasnjacima kako zive od zelene djeteline koja raste na samom suncu i rosi.

----------


## Deaedi

Gle, svatko bira za sebe-svoje dijete. 
Ako bi bila u poziciji da biram da li djetetu dati adaptirano mlijeko, koje ima prehrambene i zdravstveno kontrolirane sastojke, ili majčino mlijeko sa nikotinom (u pravnom smislu otrovom, svojevrsnom drogom i jednim od najvecih ubojica danasnjice), MOJ izbor bi bilo adaptirano. Hvala bogu da postoji pravo izbora, u oba smisla, jer za mene nikotin ne bio bio moguc izbor. Toliko sam uzasnuta davanjem nikotina djeci, da bi prije bila skona hraniti bebu i sa kravljim mlijekom, a nikako ne sa dozom nikotina. Ali, OK, to je valjda moja mentalna ogranicenost, priznajem. Bebe i droga su za mene nespojiva kombinacija.

----------


## Lutonjica

> koje ima prehrambene i zdravstveno kontrolirane sastojke


da, nedavno je baš u Kini to i dokazano

----------


## Deaedi

> koje ima prehrambene i zdravstveno kontrolirane sastojke
> 			
> 		
> 
> da, nedavno je baš u Kini to i dokazano


Da, taj skandal ce sad iskakati iz pastete (koliko god bio strasan i jako mi je zao djece). 
Da li znas kako je doslo do tog skandala - radi se kriminalmim aktivnostima? Kriminala ce biti svugdje. Nazalost. Ajmo se vratiti na temu.

----------


## Lutonjica

pa nije to jedan jedini slučaj  :shock:

----------


## Deaedi

> pa nije to jedan jedini slučaj  :shock:


Kako nije, radilo se o namjernom dodavanju nedopustenih sastojaka od strane kooperanata u mlijeko radi poboljsanja kakvoce sirovine. To je kazneno djelo.Kriminalci su procesuirani.
Ili ne pricamo o istoj stvari?

----------


## anchie76

> Gle, svatko bira za sebe-svoje dijete. 
> Ako bi bila u poziciji da biram da li djetetu dati adaptirano mlijeko, koje ima prehrambene i zdravstveno kontrolirane sastojke, ili majčino mlijeko sa nikotinom (u pravnom smislu otrovom, svojevrsnom drogom i jednim od najvecih ubojica danasnjice


Deaedi, a majcino mljieko nema prehrambene i zdravstveno kontrolirane sastojke?  :? 

A sto je sa adaptiranim i svim onim problematicnim (otrovnim!) sastojcima koji se nadju u njemu s vremena na vrijeme, pa se masovno povlaci s polica.  Da ne spominjemo ovaj sad slucaj nedavni iz Kine....


Konzumiranjem adaptiranog samo jedan od rizika koje je meni osobno prestrasan je taj da se djetetu povecavaju sanse (ak se ne varam) 5 puta da ce imati non hodgkingov limfom (rak) u djecjoj dobi.  Sorry, ali nikotin ovo ne radi.  Da ne spominjemo druge nuspojave prehrane adaptiranim.

Je, nikotin je los.  I idealno bi bilo da niti jedna majka ne pusi dok doji.  To valjda svi znamo.  Rekla bih da je to "common sense".

U svim takvim slucajevima se usporedjuju posljedice jednog i posljedice drugog.  U ovom slucaju, posljedice su manje ako dijete konzumira majcino mlijeko s nikotinom nego adaptirano bez nikotina.

Isto kao sto bi idealno bilo da mama ne konzumira nikakve lijekove dok doji.. Neke mame moraju biti na stalnoj terapiji s nekim lijekom.  I onda se gleda, koji su rizici tog lijeka u odnosu na rizike prestanka dojenja.  Najcesce to bude da su rizici i uz lijek manji od rizika prestanka dojenja.  No bude i ekstremnih slucajeva.

I da, pusenje nije lijek i nije nuzan mami.  Ali se gledaju omjeri dobrog vs. loseg koje je pred nama.  I najgore sto se moze desiti je ak je vec mama dojila i pocne pusiti, da onda jos zbog griznje savjesti prestane dojiti i prebaci dijete na adaptirano.

Idealno bi bilo da prestane s pusenjem za vrijeme dojenja, da ako vec nije u mogucnosti da prestane, da to svede na minimum minimuma, da ne doji direktno nakon pusenja itd.

Iako je bolje dojiti i pusiti, nego nedojiti i pusiti - dojenje uz pusenje ima svoje rizike i mama bi ih trebala biti svjesna i po mogucnosti da ipak stavi zdravlje svog djeteta na prvo mjesto   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Ili, ajde da preformuliram svoju pocetnu tvrdnju:




> Ako bi bila u poziciji da biram da li djetetu dati adaptirano mlijeko, koje ima prehrambene i zdravstveno kontrolirane sastojke, ili majčino mlijeko sa nikotinom (u pravnom smislu otrovom, svojevrsnom drogom i jednim od najvecih ubojica danasnjice), MOJ izbor bi bilo adaptirano.


u:




> Ako bi bila u poziciji da biram da li djetetu dati adaptirano mlijeko, koje ima prehrambene i zdravstveno kontrolirane sastojke, *potvrđene zdravstvene ispravnosti*, ili majčino mlijeko sa nikotinom (u pravnom smislu otrovom, svojevrsnom drogom i jednim od najvecih ubojica danasnjice), MOJ izbor bi bilo adaptirano.

----------


## anchie76

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa nije to jedan jedini slučaj  :shock:
> 
> 
> Kako nije, radilo se o namjernom dodavanju nedopustenih sastojaka od strane kooperanata u mlijeko radi poboljsanja kakvoce sirovine. To je kazneno djelo.Kriminalci su procesuirani.
> Ili ne pricamo o istoj stvari?


Ok, to je namjerno.  A koliko je slucajeva bilo da je bilo SLUCAJNO da se neka strasna bakterija nasla unutra, ili neki nedozvoljeni metal pa su se povlacile kutije s polica u Italiji i koje gdje?

----------


## anchie76

> Ako bi bila u poziciji da biram da li djetetu dati adaptirano mlijeko, koje ima prehrambene i zdravstveno kontrolirane sastojke, *potvrđene zdravstvene ispravnosti*, ili majčino mlijeko sa nikotinom (u pravnom smislu otrovom, svojevrsnom drogom i jednim od najvecih ubojica danasnjice), MOJ izbor bi bilo adaptirano.


Ne kuzim... svaku kutiju bi dala na analizu prije nego je das djetetu ili ces ipak vjerovati da je vjerojatno sve ok i da to nije bas ta neka sporna kutija u kojoj se greskom zalomilo nesto?

----------


## anchie76

Ok.. ajmo onda malo okrenuti stvari.  Vidim da si raspolozena Deaedi   :Smile:  

Dakle, nikotin je u majcinom mlijeku.. sto je najgore sto se moze desiti djetetu zbog toga?   

Ajmo neke znanstveno dokazane tvrdnje   :Smile:   (mozda neka i prestane pusiti dok doji zbog procitanog   :Wink:  )

----------


## nkusic2

U prvoj trudnoći pušila, baš mi pasalo, nisam dojila pa ispala zdrava curka. 
6 mjeseci prije 2 trudnoće prestala pušiti, rodila 6 tjedana prije vremena, izdajala se i dojila skoro 7 mjeseci pa da mi druga curka s4 godine oboli od leukemije. Nema nekih pravila....  :? Odlično je dojenje i nepušenje, al pravila nema. Sve je zapisano u začeću.

----------


## Deaedi

Ajmo ovako reci: nikotin je sigurno stetan. Otrov, droga, opasan po zivot...to je neosporno. To je 100% cinjenica.

U odnosu na ukupan broj prodanih kutija adaptiranog, u kojim postotku ili bolje recno mikro promilu je adaptirano namjerno zatrovano ili opasno po zivot?

----------


## leonisa

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> ...


francuska, belgija, spanjolska...

----------


## leonisa

> Ajmo ovako reci: nikotin je sigurno stetan. Otrov, droga, opasan po zivot...to je neosporno. To je 100% cinjenica.
> 
> U odnosu na ukupan broj prodanih kutija adaptiranog, u kojim postotku ili bolje recno mikro promilu je adaptirano namjerno zatrovano ili opasno po zivot?


gle, ali i da je 0,1% da strepim svaki put kad idem u nabavku?
jer ne znam sta moze biti unutra? ovdje znam. znam i rizike. pa svjesno na njih pristajem jer znam i prednosti.

opet, to sam ja....

----------


## nkusic2

Sve je danas štetno i zatrovano.....  :Evil or Very Mad:  
i zrak, hrana, voda i ljudi..... baš sve

----------


## Deaedi

> U prvoj trudnoći pušila, baš mi pasalo, nisam dojila pa ispala zdrava curka. 
> 6 mjeseci prije 2 trudnoće prestala pušiti, rodila 6 tjedana prije vremena, izdajala se i dojila skoro 7 mjeseci pa da mi druga curka s4 godine oboli od leukemije. Nema nekih pravila....  :? Odlično je dojenje i nepušenje, al pravila nema. Sve je zapisano u začeću.


  :Love:  

Drzite se!

Mozemo mi raspravljati o statistikama, ali da, nazalost, nema pravila...Zivot ovako pokaze da su rasprave sta bi bilo kad bi bilo ustvari bespotrebne.

----------


## anchie76

> U odnosu na ukupan broj prodanih kutija adaptiranog, u kojim postotku ili bolje recno mikro promilu je adaptirano namjerno zatrovano ili opasno po zivot?


Pa i da nije zatrovano, "opasno" je po zivot jer i u zapadnom svijetu djeca umiru jer nisu dojena.  Znaci obicno ne-zatrovano adaptirano mlijeko.

I da, nema smisla gledati pojedinacne slucajeve... svatko ima svoju pricu   :Heart:  

Zato postoje statistike, koje su dokazale da prehrana adaptiranim nosi ogromne rizike i bez te "otrovne" komponente koja se moze naci unutra.   I zbog te cinjenice je dojenje + pusenje ipak bolji izbor za dijete.

----------


## anchie76

evo i jedan tekst s portala na ovu temu:




> Dojiti ili pušiti, pitanje je sad!
> 
> "Pušenje u trudnoći škodi razvoju djeteta", piše na kutiji cigareta proizvedenoj u Hrvatskoj. Velik broj ljudi, unatoč spoznaji da je pušenje štetno po zdravlje, i dalje puši. Ono što je bitno i potrebno naglasiti jest da je pušenje štetno i za pasivne pušače. Djeca i trudnice bi maksimalno trebali biti zaštićeni od duhanskog dima. A što kad trudnice i majke puše? U kojoj mjeri to utječe na rast i razvoj djeteta i na koji način im može štetiti?
> 
> Znanstvenici kažu da je pušenje ovisnost i da se odreći cigareta nije najjednostavnije. Ali nije niti nemoguće. Potrebna je volja i upornost. Statistike pokazuju da, od onih koji žele prestati pušiti, samo 3% majki godišnje uspije u potpunosti prestati.
> 
> Trudnoća je za mnoge majke važan razlog za prestanak pušenja, ali, na žalost, nakon poroda većina njih nastavi pušiti. Što više cigareta dnevno majka konzumira, veći je zdravstveni rizik za nju i nerođenu bebu. Statistike pokazuju da više od 60% majki koje su prestale pušiti u trudnoći nastave pušiti nekoliko mjeseci nakon poroda. Većina njih doji maksimalno 6 tjedana (Mullen, 1997).
> 
> Što kad dođe vrijeme za dojenje? Treba li majka prestati pušiti i u kojoj mjeri nikotin iz cigareta utječe na mlijeko i na dijete? Kako pomoći majci koja puši i dvoumi se oko dojenja? Bilo bi naravno bolje da doji i dvoumi se oko pušenja. Odluka o prestanku pušenja, kao i odluka o prestanku dojenja, ovise samo o mami. Na nama je da pružimo objektivne informacije o dojenju i pušenju, na što pušenje može utjecati i na koji način majka može smanjiti taj utjecaj.
> ...

----------


## Deaedi

> Zato postoje statistike, koje su dokazale da prehrana adaptiranim nosi ogromne rizike i bez te "otrovne" komponente koja se moze naci unutra.   I zbog te cinjenice je dojenje + pusenje ipak bolji izbor za dijete.


Pa ja ne bi rekla nuzno bolji izbor. Dobro je da ima izbora, to stoji.  Nazalost, zalostan je onaj izbor ako su opcije nikotin ili adaptirano, zar ne? Nema tu boljeg izbora, oba su losa. Samo je jedan manje los. A koji, to ovisi o pojedinacnim slucajevima i distribuciji rizika.

----------


## anchie76

Pa manje los izbor je dojenje + pusenje.   Medicinski dokazano.  To je preporuka zdravstvenih tijela diljem svijeta.

A ako ces ti osobno radje uzeti adaptirano koje je losiji izbor od dojenja + pusenja, to je tvoj osobni izbor i ja to postujem   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> Medicinski dokazano.  To je preporuka zdravstvenih tijela diljem svijeta.


A cuj, preporuke zdravstvenih djelatnika diljem svijeta ukljucuju i drip, klistir, dohranu sa 4mj i sl.

----------


## Mamita

Od dvije mogućnosti ti biraš jednu. To je tvoje *pravo*.
Ne znači da si time *u pravu* jer statistike i istraživanja pokazuju drugačije.
Koliko vjeruješ (ti ili mi svejedno) statistikama i istraživanjima je također predmet neke rasprave. Dokazano je, zbilja, nebrojeno puta da su rizici nedojenja veći od rizika dojenja i pušenja. 

Nadam se samo da svojem djetetu nećeš tako čvrsto nametati svoje mišljenje o prednostima nedojenja jer sama nisi imala lošeg iskustva s nedojenjem (da ne kažem obrnuto).

----------


## Deaedi

> Od dvije mogućnosti ti biraš jednu. To je tvoje *pravo*.
> Ne znači da si time *u pravu* jer statistike i istraživanja pokazuju drugačije.
> Koliko vjeruješ (ti ili mi svejedno) statistikama i istraživanjima je također predmet neke rasprave. Dokazano je, zbilja, nebrojeno puta da su rizici nedojenja veći od rizika dojenja i pušenja. 
> 
> Nadam se samo da svojem djetetu nećeš tako čvrsto nametati svoje mišljenje o prednostima nedojenja jer sama nisi imala lošeg iskustva s nedojenjem (da ne kažem obrnuto).


Cuj, statistike i sitrazivanja također nisu nužno u pravu.

Rekla bi da je ljudi vise vjeruju onom sto zele vjerovati. To stoji i za mene (nisam dojila, dala sam adaptirano), kao i za mame koje puse i doje. 

Naravno da cu svom djetetu prenjeti svoje stavove. U kojoj mjeri ce se ti stavovi usaditi, i koliko cvrsto, ne znam. Smijesna mi je ta tvoja primjedba o nametanju svog stava svom djetetu. Mislim, a kaj je sa vegetarijancima, koji namecu vegetarijanstvo djeci   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamita

statistike nisu nužno u pravu, a možda se i ova zemlja ne vrti oko svoje osi...tako možeš do sutra tvrdoglaviti.

ja, osobno, ne bih svom djetetu prenosila vlastite stavove za koje znam da nisu istiniti. pa makar meni bilo drugačije.

----------


## pomikaki

zanimljiva rasprava, ali mislim da je previše otišla u teoretičarske vode. Što se tu ima pametno reći... ja bih glasala za dojenje i nepušenje   :Grin:  

nkusic2 - nadam se da će tvoja malena pobijediti bolest. Obje su prekrasne   :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

> ja, osobno, ne bih svom djetetu prenosila vlastite stavove za koje znam da nisu istiniti. pa makar meni bilo drugačije.


Blago tebi ako si sigurna da je sve sto prenosis svom djetetu 100% istinito i ispravno. 

Inace, po meni je kontradiktorno imati stavove za koje znas da nisu istiniti. Nekako se podrazumijeva da ako imas neki stav, onda smatras da je istinit. Inace si licemjer i lazov. E sad, da li ja lazem ili stvarno vjerujem u ono sto pisem -dakle, mogla bi te pitati da li ti mene indirektno vrijeđaš, jer ja tako iscitavam između redaka u tvojim postovima?

----------


## Mamita

ja ne kažem da sve što prenosim svom djetetu je istinito i ispravno. ali nije me sram priznati da stalno učim i volim prihvatiti tuđe mišljenje pa se onda po tome ponekad iskorigiram. danas ne moraš biti mudrac na više razina da bi nešto uguglao i došao do nekih spoznaja.


ono što nas vrijeđa vezano je uvijek uz emocionalnu notu onoga što mi sami osjećamo prema toj temi. nisi dojila i meni je vrlo zanimljivo kako si uvijek prisutna na temama gdje ima imalo mrve za obranu tvojih stavova. stavova koje si sama sebi nametnula kao teret da ih stalno braniš. 





> Nekako se podrazumijeva da ako imas neki stav, onda smatras da je istinit. Inace si licemjer i lazov


slažem se. ali ima li materijala u tebi da svoje stavove prema dojenju i nedojenju malko izmjeniš na svoju štetu? bez da sama sebe smatraš licemjernom ako ih mijenjaš?

----------


## nkusic2

> zanimljiva rasprava, ali mislim da je previše otišla u teoretičarske vode. Što se tu ima pametno reći... ja bih glasala za dojenje i nepušenje   
> 
> nkusic2 - nadam se da će tvoja malena pobijediti bolest. Obje su prekrasne


puno ti hvala na dobrim željama.  :Kiss:

----------


## koryanshea

evo link iz afere sa majom vučić: Dojenje i pušenje bolje od nedojenja

U ovom članku je roda izvor podatka u naslovu  :Razz:  ali sam vidila sličnu izjavu i od UNICEFa, čija je Maja ambasadorica... ukratko, rekli su da ako majka umjereno puši, dobrobit majčinog mlijeka je definitivno veća od rizika zbog nikotina. ako majka jako puno puši, onda bolje da ne doji. ne znam definiciju "jako puno".

pet cigareta dnevno definitivno nije razlog za prestanak dojenja.

----------


## nkusic2

Nagledala sam se i naslušala svakakvih priča o dojenju, pušenju, a i o tome zajedno i ozbiljno vam kažem da nema pravila. Mislim da svatko od nas radi onako kak misli da je najbolje za njegovo dijete a sad.... dal je to dobro :?

----------


## Mamita

poštujem tvoje iskustvo, ali se ne bi povodila za njim jer je tebi tako bilo prihvatljivo. ipak bi pogledala malo širu sliku. kužiš?

----------


## nkusic2

ne ako to ide mene

----------


## nkusic2

Ako ne, protiv sam pušenja i za dojenje :D to je jasno. al svatko ima izbor.
Al dal možeš biti sigurna da sve što si pojela, popila, udahnula ZDRAVO :?

----------


## Deaedi

> ono što nas vrijeđa vezano je uvijek uz emocionalnu notu onoga što mi sami osjećamo prema toj temi. nisi dojila i meni je vrlo zanimljivo kako si uvijek prisutna na temama gdje ima imalo mrve za obranu tvojih stavova. stavova koje si sama sebi nametnula kao teret da ih stalno braniš.


Mozda to tako izgleda, ali ja bi rekla da je istina malo drugacija.
Naime, osoba sam koja voli raspravljati, argumentirano. Ovo je forum. Mjesto razgovora, rasprave, iznosenja argumenata.

Nisam osoba koja sudjeluje na generacijskim topicima, nekako ne volim govoriti uzalud, ako nisam nista rekla. A rasprave su zanimljive uglavnom samo oko dojenja, carskog, dohrane...Ostalo je vise-manje svakodnevno chatanje...Nema se oko cega ustvari razgovarati.

Inace, bas mi je zanimljivo kad me ovako analiziras - cisto me zanima, koje si struke?

I ti svoje stavove branis, imas nekog razloga-kada razloga ne bi bilo, ne bi bilo ni stavova. 

Da se vratim na temu, mislim da nije dobro poticati zene da doje i puse. A upravo se ovdje stjece ovakav dojam.

----------


## leonisa

> Da se vratim na temu, mislim da nije dobro poticati zene da doje i puse. A upravo se ovdje stjece ovakav dojam.


ovo je totalno izvrtanje svih ovih 2 strane.
i opet cu okrenuti onako kako ti okreces....nije dobro poticati zene da ne doje i hrane djecu adaptiranim. a tako se mogu protumaciti tvoji postovi.

mislim da je ovdje svima jasno da se ne zagovara pusenje vec dojenje.

----------


## Deaedi

Ma, kao i obicno, jos jedna uzaludna rasprava..jednosmjerna, odnosno svatko u svom smjeru. Izbor postoji, ko hoce djetetu davati nikotin, ima uporiste, istrazivanja kazu da je oportunitetna korist veca od stete. Skidam kapu istrazivacima.

----------


## Mamita

nije uzaludna rasprava. argumentirano raspravljanje se kod tebe svodi na tvoje osobno iskustvo. što ti je tu argument?

nije niti jednosmjerna. meni tvoj stav puno govori o tebi i tvojim promišljanjima. upravo to što se tako grčevito boriš protiv nikotina govori da dojenje tebi jest (bilo) bitno.  

osobna iskustva jesu iskustva i ulaze u statistički prosjek, ali očito iskustva kakva si ti imala nisu prevagnula u ovim konkretnim istraživanjima.

ti nigdje nisi navela niti jedan dokaz (osim svog osobnog iskustva) koji ti ide u prilog. izvoli, možeš me (nas nekoliko) zapanjiti.

a poticanje na pušenje i dojenje nitko nigdje nije spomenuo. nisi li sad ti to izvrnula?

ja imam svoje razloge za braniti svoje stavove. moji stavovi se poklapaju (eto nekim čudom) sa stavovima većine (po ovoj tematici). možda sam mislila nekad kao i ti, ali nisam postavila zid koji ne mogu srušiti. sama sam ga srušila. predlažem da i ti tako napraviš.

----------


## Monita

Prestala sam pušiti mjesec dana prije trudnoće i radi djeteta ne bi zapalila cigaretu....ali svatko ima svoje...

----------


## marie26

sad tek malo čitam ovu temu - meni je strašno da neka majka uopće može doći u situaciju da dvoji između pušenja i dojenja.....apsolutno sam protiv pušenja i ne podržavam nikakve kompromise u vezi pušenja!

----------


## melange

imaju li savjetnice pristup nekim studijama ili istraživanjima koji govore kolika i kakva je štetnost mlijeka u kojem je prisutan nikotin (ako štetnost postoji) ?

moram priznati da sam sinoć naletjela na ovu temu i ostala :shock: 

shvaćam sve nedostatke i štetnost adaptiranog,
nakon svega ovdje pročitanog saznala sam i za i prednost mlijeka majke pušačice pred adaptiranim (makar sam mislila da takva prednost uopće ne postoji, i i dalje sam :shock:  :? ),
ali me zanima zašto je baš od ta dva zla, adaptiranog i mlijeka majke pušačice, ovo drugo manje zlo (da se tako izrazim).

----------


## marie26

Da, baš i mene zanima.....manje zlo, jer dobro nikako nije, sigurna sam. A opet, pitam se, kako se uopće bilo kakvo zlo (manje ili veće) može nuditi djetetu, i još i poticati to. Ne kužim. Kao ako već ne možeš prestati pušiti, onda ipak doji. Grozno mi je to. Ne znam, možda sam ja luda, ali ne mogu podržati ništa što god ima veze s nikotinom. 
Mislim da je pokretačica teme rekla da dijete ima 6 mjeseci, i do tada je dojeno bez nikotina. Moje mišljenje je da ako već ne može prestati pušiti (što opet ne kužim  - da je nekome važnija cigareta od kvalitetnog i sigurnog dojenja svog djeteta), da krene sa dohranom, ne mora biti adaptirano mlijeko, ali mogu kašice. Ma što god istraživanja govore, jer opet, svi znamo da se istraživanja mijenjaju iz dana u dan.....a definitivno je dokazano da nikotin šteti!    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Angelina_2

dosta!!! sad mi je vec ono...


eto...imamo  i pol i jos ne pusim a mislim da ni necu...

mene vise ne uplitati u temu...ili zakljucati ili mene pustiti na miru

----------


## marie26

> dosta!!! sad mi je vec ono...
> 
> 
> eto...imamo  i pol i jos ne pusim a mislim da ni necu...
> 
> mene vise ne uplitati u temu...ili zakljucati ili mene pustiti na miru


OK, sorry, nisam te htjela uvrijediti. Znam da sam te spomenula, ali valjda možemo općenito diskutirati od sad na dalje....

----------


## Angelina_2

i pol ...hm...devetka mi pobjegla   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> a definitivno je dokazano da nikotin šteti!


isto kao sto je dokazano da adaptirano "steti"...  adaptirano kravlje mlijeko nije namijenjeno kao prvi izbor za prehranu ljudske vrste.  I nerijetko je bolje ljudsko mlijeko makar s nekim losim primjesama (npr. lijek, nikotin) jer je bolje i s tim losim primjesama od kravljeg mlijeka koje je prilagodjeno ljudskim potrebama.




> imaju li savjetnice pristup nekim studijama ili istraživanjima koji govore kolika i kakva je štetnost mlijeka u kojem je prisutan nikotin (ako štetnost postoji) ?


Sve sto mi pricamo, ne pricamo jer smo mi to izmislile... Mi to sve govorimo jer je to potvrdio netko _pametniji_ od nas.  Evo pogledaj ovaj tekst na nasem portalu pa ce ti puno toga postati jasnije, a i na dnu je brdo znanstvenih tekstova na osnovu kojih je slozen ovaj clanak.

Dojiti ili pusiti, pitanje je sad!

----------


## melange

> da krene sa dohranom, ne mora biti adaptirano mlijeko, ali mogu kašice.


ali ako se radi o novorođenčetu?

zaboravila sam skroz početni post i situaciju i dob djeteta, nije ni bitno.

i dalje me zanimaju studije, ako ih ima.

----------


## anchie76

Jesi vidjela moj post i link koji sam ti stavila na kraju?  :?

----------


## melange

u isto vrijeme smo postale!

hvala puno, pročitam  :Smile: 

(nisam ni mislila da izmišljate to što pričate,
znam da uvijek to potkrepljujete činjenicama, zato sam ovdje baš i pitala)

----------


## anchie76

Sve 5   :Smile:  

Procitaj to, sama potrazi na netu (ima brdo toga!) pa mozemo dalje nastaviti ako bude trebalo   :Smile:

----------


## little duck

Meni nakon ovih cinjenica uopce nije jasno kako uopce majke ili dojilje pusaci uopce mogu opravdavati svoj izbor da nastave pusiti?!? 

*Pasivno pušenje nije dobro za djecu jer povećava rizik od respiratornih infekcija, pojave SIDS-a i raka (Ward, 1999).* 
*Pušenje se povezuje i s pojavom grčeva kod beba (Matheson, 1989). Studija pokazuje da je 40% ispitanih beba koje su dojene od strane majke koja puši patilo od kolika (dva do tri sata jakog plača) u usporedbi s 26% beba koje su imale kolike i dojene su od majki koje ne puše. Slični omjeri vrijede i za nedojenu djecu, a žive s jednom ili više osoba koje puše.

Pušenje smanjuje sposobnost tijela da apsorbira neke vitamine i minerale. Dokazano je da je kod majki koje puše smanjena mogućnost prijenosa joda u mlijeko što može uzrokovati smanjenu količinu i kod dojenih beba (Laurberg, 2004). Nedostatak joda može utjecati na oštećenja mozga i usporen mentalni rast i razvoj. Preporuka majkama koje doje i puše je uzimanje dodatnog joda.

Djeca izložena duhanskom dimu su pod većim rizikom obolijevanja od upale pluća, astme, infekcije uha, bronhitisa, infekcije sinusa, iritacije očiju i sl. Teško pušenje može u nekim slučajevima izazvati proljev, povraćanje, grčeve, mučninu, nervozu djeteta i nesanicu. Djeca roditelja pušača su izložena većem riziku SIDS-a. Također, imaju nižu razinu HDL-a, tzv. dobrih kolesterola koji pomaže u sprječavanju začepljenja krvnih žila. Povećan je i rizik obolijevanja od raka pluća kasnije u životu.

Osim što se povezuje sa smanjenom razinom prolaktina, pušenje utječe na smanjenje masnoća u mlijeku što može dovesti do nedovoljnog dobivanja na težini kod nekih beba.*

Stavimo na stranu ovu dvojbu o kojoj pricate, dojenje+pusenje, ili nedojenje+pusenje, zlo koje maje pusaci cine svojoj djeci je ogromno i ne moze se opravdati. Ako zdravlje vlastitog djeteta nije bitnije od par cigareta, ako ljubav prema tome djetetu nije dovoljna za borbu protiv ovisnosti, nemamo onda o cemu raspravljati!

----------


## marie26

> Meni nakon ovih cinjenica uopce nije jasno kako uopce majke ili dojilje pusaci uopce mogu opravdavati svoj izbor da nastave pusiti?!? 
> 
> *Pasivno pušenje nije dobro za djecu jer povećava rizik od respiratornih infekcija, pojave SIDS-a i raka (Ward, 1999).* 
> *Pušenje se povezuje i s pojavom grčeva kod beba (Matheson, 1989). Studija pokazuje da je 40% ispitanih beba koje su dojene od strane majke koja puši patilo od kolika (dva do tri sata jakog plača) u usporedbi s 26% beba koje su imale kolike i dojene su od majki koje ne puše. Slični omjeri vrijede i za nedojenu djecu, a žive s jednom ili više osoba koje puše.
> 
> Pušenje smanjuje sposobnost tijela da apsorbira neke vitamine i minerale. Dokazano je da je kod majki koje puše smanjena mogućnost prijenosa joda u mlijeko što može uzrokovati smanjenu količinu i kod dojenih beba (Laurberg, 2004). Nedostatak joda može utjecati na oštećenja mozga i usporen mentalni rast i razvoj. Preporuka majkama koje doje i puše je uzimanje dodatnog joda.
> 
> Djeca izložena duhanskom dimu su pod većim rizikom obolijevanja od upale pluća, astme, infekcije uha, bronhitisa, infekcije sinusa, iritacije očiju i sl. Teško pušenje može u nekim slučajevima izazvati proljev, povraćanje, grčeve, mučninu, nervozu djeteta i nesanicu. Djeca roditelja pušača su izložena većem riziku SIDS-a. Također, imaju nižu razinu HDL-a, tzv. dobrih kolesterola koji pomaže u sprječavanju začepljenja krvnih žila. Povećan je i rizik obolijevanja od raka pluća kasnije u životu.
> 
> ...


Hvala little duck  :Naklon:  
O tome i ja govorim. Ne vjerujem da uopće majke pokušavaju naći način da se opravdaju jer puše - po meni uopće nema opravdanja ako se na bilo koji način svjesno šteti djetetu.

----------


## Nika

Koliko sam ja skuzila prica se o pusenju majke koja doji a ne o pasivnom pusenju djeteta!

Jel zamisli cuda, ima roditelja koji ne puse u blizini svoje djece.

----------


## little duck

Nika, a sto je dojenje u drustvu pusaca, ili bolje receno, pijenje mlijeka koje sadrzi nikotin i razne kemikalije iz cigareta koje je majka aktivno pusila  :/ , nego pasivno pusenje?

----------


## Nika

> Djeca izložena duhanskom dimu su pod većim rizikom obolijevanja od upale pluća, astme, infekcije uha, bronhitisa, infekcije sinusa, iritacije očiju i sl. Teško pušenje može u nekim slučajevima izazvati proljev, povraćanje, grčeve, mučninu, nervozu djeteta i nesanicu. Djeca roditelja pušača su izložena većem riziku SIDS-a. Također, imaju nižu razinu HDL-a, tzv. dobrih kolesterola koji pomaže u sprječavanju začepljenja krvnih žila. Povećan je i rizik obolijevanja od raka pluća kasnije u životu.


Dio koji si boldala prica o tome.

I ja sam licemjer po ovom pitanju jer osudjujem pusenje u blizini djece te dojenje i pusenje kod malih beba, a ne osudjujem svoje pusenje i dojenje velikog djeteta.  

I da, vazno mi je koliko je dijete staro i koliko cesto doji te koliko cesto ja pusim.

Ovdje se prica o pusenju i adaptiranom mlijeku gdje se od dva zla nudi manje.

----------


## mama courage

> Meni nakon ovih cinjenica uopce nije jasno kako uopce majke ili dojilje pusaci uopce mogu opravdavati svoj izbor da nastave pusiti?!? 
> 
> Stavimo na stranu ovu dvojbu o kojoj pricate, dojenje+pusenje, ili nedojenje+pusenje, zlo koje maje pusaci cine svojoj djeci je ogromno i ne moze se opravdati. Ako zdravlje vlastitog djeteta nije bitnije od par cigareta, ako ljubav prema tome djetetu nije dovoljna za borbu protiv ovisnosti, nemamo onda o cemu raspravljati!


možda bi nam upravo maja vučić mogla objasniti zašto nije smogla snage prestati pušiti, čisto iz aspekta da pokušamo razumjeti (ne opravdati) majke-pušaćice, jer osobno mislim da se ne radi o "izboru" nego o ovisnosti protiv koje se jako jako teško boriti. ako je točna statistika koja se navodi u članku o samo 3% onda se pitam, zar su sve ostale 97% majke uistinu moronke ili tu ipak ima nečeg više, tj za nas težeg za shvatiti. a to da je jako teško skinuti se sa cigarete. naravno da će hrpa vas "svetica" sad skočiti i reći da su lako prestale pušiti i svaka vam čast na tome, al to vam još uvijek ne daje pravo osuđivati druge koje eto nisu takvi karakteri kao vi (posebice što se nijedna ovdje nikad nije ni javila koja je pokušala opravdati svoje postupke). 

vezano za cijeli topic izvađen iz naftalina, potpisujem link o štetnosti pušenja. no, ne podržavam ovdje već uvriježeni i po meni neopravdani stav prema adaptiranom mlijeku, potkrijepljen po meni poprilično senzacionalističkim i tendencioznim člancima. 

i inače je i po meni nikotin - nikotin, u koji god da ga "celofan" umotaš (a zanimljivo mi je ovo što je kory spomenula - po meni bi moglo u njemu biti istinitosti).

----------


## melange

> Ovdje se prica o pusenju i adaptiranom mlijeku gdje se od dva zla nudi manje.


upravo to.

i možemo li se na nekom drugom topicu šokirati nad majkama koje puše i doje, pliz?

jer nitko si neće dati toliko truda i zgražati se nad majkama koje svoju djecu hrane adaptiranim, *a ono je puno opasnije i štetnije (čak i) od mlijeka majke pušačice.*

(taj bi se odnos zbilja trebao upotrijebiti u obrnutom smjeru  :Idea:  )

----------


## mama courage

:Rolling Eyes:  na divno, ajmo se malo zgražati, nismo odavno.

----------


## melange

buuuhuuuu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## little duck

Od ta dva zla, AD ili pusenje, meni su oba jednaka, ako se radi o svjesnom izboru majke. Ne govorim o majkama koje iz nekog medicinski opravdanog razloga ne mogu dojiti, pa hrane dijete AD-om. A sto se ovisnosti tice, ne mogu pricati o tome kako je to skinuti se sa cigarete, jer sam zakleti nepusac cijeli svoj zivot. Ali iz iskustva nekoga tko je u obitelji imao smrtni slucaj, i prije toga godine teske bolesti, uzrokovane pusenjem, govorim da znam da se vrlo lako odreci cigarete kada je vlastiti zivot u pitanju. Pa zasto onda ne kada je u pitanju zivot tvoga djeteta, ili kvaliteta tog zivota?

----------


## marie26

> Od ta dva zla, AD ili pusenje, meni su oba jednaka, ako se radi o svjesnom izboru majke. Ne govorim o majkama koje iz nekog medicinski opravdanog razloga ne mogu dojiti, pa hrane dijete AD-om. A sto se ovisnosti tice, ne mogu pricati o tome kako je to skinuti se sa cigarete, jer sam zakleti nepusac cijeli svoj zivot. Ali iz iskustva nekoga tko je u obitelji imao smrtni slucaj, i prije toga godine teske bolesti, uzrokovane pusenjem, govorim da znam da se vrlo lako odreci cigarete kada je vlastiti zivot u pitanju. Pa zasto onda ne kada je u pitanju zivot tvoga djeteta, ili kvaliteta tog zivota?


potpisujem
I....moj tata je prije 30 godina (kada nije bilo toliko reklama protiv pušenja i dokaza štetnosti cigareta) prestao pušiti zbog svoje djece (a pušio je 30-40 cigareta dnevno). E pa, nemojte mi onda reći da ne može jedna majka koja doji svoje dijete! Koliko god to dijete bilo veliko.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Od ta dva zla, AD ili pusenje, meni su oba jednaka, ako se radi o svjesnom izboru majke.


ne kužim kakve ima veze jel svjesan izbor ili nije s rizikom po zdravlje. što, ako je majka svjesno odabrala ad ili pušenje rizik je gori nego ako je bila primorana odabrati ad?
ako govorimo o riziku po zdravlje djeteta onda treba zanemariti činjenicu jel to bio izbor majke ili ne.

----------


## little duck

Kada kazem svjestan izbor, mislim na primjeru AD-a kada zena svjesno odluci da ne zeli dojiti jer joj je to sve too much za nju, cice ce joj se objesiti i takvi razlozi (kvazi). A za pusenje, to je tako i tako svjestan izbor. Ne kazem da je rizik manji-veci za dijete ovisno o tome kakva je situacija dane majke. Samo kazem da je za mene nezamislivo svjesno ciniti bilo sto sto steti mome djetetu, znati rizike, a svejedno ih ignorirati.

----------


## anchie76

> Od ta dva zla, AD ili pusenje, meni su oba jednaka, ako se radi o svjesnom izboru majke.


To sto su tebi oba jednaka govori samo puno o tvojoj edukaciji na ovu temu.  Jedno je subjektivno misljenje "meni su oba ista" a drugo je objektivno misljenje i cinjenice koje pokazuju da ni blizu te dvije stvari nisu iste.  Jer da jesu, preporuke ne bi bile ovakve kakve jesu.

I nismo svi isti, niti smo isti karakteri.  Netko ce se ostaviti cigarete u trenu, a neka majka ce pusiti jednu dnevno i plakati od griznje savjesti sto pusi tu jednu dnevno i preci na adaptirano "da svojim mlijekom ne nasteti djetetu".  O takvim majkama ja pricam.  A i imala sam ih na telefonu.  Zena htjela prestati dojiti zbog griznje savjesti sto zapali 1-2 cigarete dnevno!  Naravno da sam joj rekla da bi idealno bilo da ne pusi i da proba prekinuti, ali da ako ne ide da nikako ne prestaje s dojenjem jer su rizici prehrane adapt gori od ove njene trenutne situacije, i uputila je ako vec mora uzeti tih par cigareta da one nikako nisu prije dojenja bla bla...

Slika nikako nije crno bijela.  I nemojte tako lako osudjivati majke koje nisu napravile kao sto ste vi (ili mislite da biste u toj situaciji napravile).  Ne znaci da su ista losije, niti da ste vi bolje,  svi mi radimo najbolje sto mozemo   :Smile:

----------


## marie26

da, ali ja mislim da čim se kaže bolje je i ovako nego nikako, da se na taj način indirektno odobrava pušenje (mislim da barem ovisnici tako to shvaćaju, kao pa nije to tako strašno - možda se varam, ali meni to tako zvuči). i moje mišljenje je da se treba vršiti kampanja protiv pušenja jednako kao i protiv AD. to mi je kao da netko kaže da ne može ne udariti dijete pa pita da li je bolje da ga udari po guzici ili da mu opali šamar. nije dobro ni jedno ni drugo. a šta, trebali bi reći pa manje je štetno ako udariš po guzi. jednostavno, mislim da se nikakvo zlo (manje ili veće) ne smije ni na kakav način odobravati!

----------


## anchie76

Pusenje je ipak ovisnost.  Udaranje djeteta nije   :Wink:    Pa u tom smislu mi nema smisla u povlacenju paralela.  Neke zene su u stanju prestati pusiti ( i svaka im na tome!), a neke nisu - i ne treba ih zato lincovati, treba im pomoci da probaju, pruziti im podrsku.  Recenice tipa "ak sam ja mogla, onda mozes i ti!" nisu bas od neke pomoci   :Saint:

----------


## MGrubi

kampanja protiv pušenja bi trebala biti državni interes (manje troškova na lječenje nuspojava pušenja)

no, pogledaj zabranu pušenja na javnim mjestima koliko je prašine digla
ja očekujem da će puno primjenjivanje zabrane učiniti puno u pogledu smanjivanja % novih pušača

----------


## marie26

čuj, ima majki koje su psihički nestabilne i zbog te svoje bolesti, udare dijete i to postane svakodnevna pojava. tako da, i to je neka vrsta bolesti. ako takva majka traži pomoć, savjet, mislim da joj treba pomoći prvenstveno da riješi osnovni problem, a to je ta psihička nestabilnost, a ne reći joj za prvu pomoć učini manje zlo. to je sad već druga tema pa neću dalje filozofirati. 
ali isto tako mislim - OK, istraživanja su pokazala to i to,ali ne slažem se da se podržava na bilo koji način pušenje+dojenje. ja znam da nikad pušači i nepušači neće zajedno na zelenu granu (borim se s tim problemom već jako dugo), ali barem pokušavati možemo.

----------


## marie26

> kampanja protiv pušenja bi trebala biti državni interes (manje troškova na lječenje nuspojava pušenja)
> 
> no, pogledaj zabranu pušenja na javnim mjestima koliko je prašine digla
> ja očekujem da će puno primjenjivanje zabrane učiniti puno u pogledu smanjivanja % novih pušača


ja se iskreno nadam da će se zabraniti pušenje svugdje i da će se ustrajati na tome. grozim se svih pušača. i smatram da bi pušači trebali plaćati puno veće doprinose za zdravstvo od nepušača. možda bi to bio dovoljan poticaj za prestanak?

----------


## anchie76

> ali isto tako mislim - OK, istraživanja su pokazala to i to,ali ne slažem se da se podržava na bilo koji način pušenje+dojenje. ja znam da nikad pušači i nepušači neće zajedno na zelenu granu


Vjerojatno mi ne bi povjerovala da sam ja nepusacica i da ne podrzavam pusenje (pitaj Niku ak mi ne vjerujes   :Laughing:  )..

Nemamo mi sta podrzavati ili ne podrzavati dojenje + pusenje.  Na meni je da zenama dam informaciju koju trebaju.  Istrazivanja su pokazala da je manja steta dojiti + pusiti nego preci na adaptirano.  I ja to zenama moram reci.  Na njima je da odluce sto ce.  Odgovornost je njihova, i ako njihovo dijete bude imalo bronitise ili sto god vec - one ce biti te koje ce razbijati glavu jel to zbog njihovog pusenja.   Ja i sve druge savjetnice cemo reci koje su preporuke, a to je prvenstveno nepusenje, pa tek dojenje + pusenje, pa tek onda adaptirano.  Tako ide tablica _prioriteta_, a  na toj majci je da preuzme odgovornost za svoju odluku i zivi s njom.  Ja joj sigurno necu reci da je super sto doji i pusi.

----------


## marie26

vjerujem ti, zašto ne? samo, valjda nitko nije toliko zagrižen protiv pušenja koliko ja  :Laughing:  
ma znam ja da vi sve morate obavljati svoj posao i da ga radite najbolje što znate i možete, ali ja nisam rodina savjetnica pa valjda smijem biti strašno ljuta na majke dojilje pušačice  :Evil or Very Mad:  ja uvijek prednost dajem djetetu pa tek onda majci, jer dijete se ne može brinuti samo za sebe, i grozno mi je kad vidim da majka svjesno radi loše djetetu pa reagiram tu na forumu. nije da ih baš osuđujem, znam da im treba pomoći. možda da roda organizira i savjetovanje protiv pušenja?

----------


## anchie76

Nemoj se ljutiti, no mi stvarno nemamo kapaciteta za organiziranje tako neceg   :Smile:    Mislim da svaki vrabac na grani ZNA da je pusenje lose i da mu nema niti jedne prednosti, i da su grozni rizici za zdravlje. Nema pusaca(ice) koji to nezna, no svjedno to i dalje rade, ne samo zato sto zele nego je to ovisnost i zbog toga je tesko prestati.

----------


## melange

> samo, valjda nitko nije toliko zagrižen protiv pušenja koliko ja


evo, mislim da ja jesam  :Bye:   :Grin:  

prezirem pušenje, jedva čekam da ona zabrana stupi na snagu,
a onome koji uspije cijenu kutije cigareta podignuti na barem 50kn dat ću cijeli svoj imetak  :Yes:   :Grin:  

ali ovdje se ne radi o pro i kontra pušenja.

kako je anchie76 rekla




> Mislim da svaki vrabac na grani ZNA da je pusenje lose i da mu nema niti jedne prednosti, i da su grozni rizici za zdravlje.


ovdje se radi o onim situacijama koje je anchie opisala da joj se dešavaju na telefonu (skoro sam napisala dojećem hot-lineu  :Aparatic:  )
o neinformiranosti žena da je iako puše, bolje da doje nego da djetetu daju adaptirano.

zašto mislite da se podržava *dojenje i pušenje* ako se majci pušačici kaže da nastavi dojiti? time se samo podržava *dojenje.*
naravno da se toj majci prvo objasni da je najbolje i za nju i za bebu da prestane pušiti ili barem da smanji broj cigareta. 
(doduše, ne bi da ona to već i sama ne zna  :Razz: , a i da misli prestati ne bi zvala, nego bi jednostavno prestala, aldobrosad :/).

----------


## mujica

moja je žena i pušila u obje trudnoće i dohranjivala formulom, a i, sram ju bilo, rodila u bolnici.... a djeca su nam lepa, zdrava i pametna i kaj sad?
naravno, pušimo i u autu

----------


## melange

> a djeca su nam lepa, zdrava i pametna


kažu da te karakteristike ponekad znaju i preskočiti po generaciju, pa eto. imate sreće da se kod vas radilo samo o jednoj.

----------


## mujica

:Smile:   slatka si.

----------


## pomikaki

:Grin:   jaaako dobro

----------


## trudnjača

Nije za pohvalu, ali ja sam u obje trudnoće pušila,doduše po 2-3 cigarete dnevno, a i dok sam dojila prvo dijete, sad evo i drugo...jednostavno ne mogu protiv sebe pa se tješim da ipak ne pušim puno, da je to samo par cigareta, a prvom djetetu ništa nije naškodilo pa neće ni drugom i tako...Svatko tko je bacio cigarete,bez obzira na razloge,skidam kapu...Ja jednostavno nisam jedna od tih...

----------


## mikka

> moja je žena i pušila u obje trudnoće i dohranjivala formulom, a i, sram ju bilo, rodila u bolnici.... a djeca su nam lepa, zdrava i pametna i kaj sad?
> naravno, pušimo i u autu


kak ste vi super, e  :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

Ma o čemu vi to  :?  :?  :? 
Nema spomena, nikotin je otrov i svakako bi majka koja doji trebala prestati pušiti za vrijeme dok doji.

Slažem se i potpisujem *anchie76* u svemu.

----------


## Pepita

> mujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moja je žena i pušila u obje trudnoće i dohranjivala formulom, a i, sram ju bilo, rodila u bolnici.... a djeca su nam lepa, zdrava i pametna i kaj sad?
> naravno, pušimo i u autu
> 
> 
> kak ste vi super, e


  :Laughing:

----------


## princess puffy

[quote="mujica"]moja je žena i pušila u obje trudnoće i dohranjivala formulom, a i, sram ju bilo, rodila u bolnici.... a djeca su nam lepa, zdrava i pametna i kaj sad?
naravno, pušimo i u autu[/quote

što pokazuje kako ste vi vrlo odgovorni roditelji !!
nadam se da će vam djeca i ostati zdrava,ali sigurno su zaradila opstrukciju malih dišnih putova uživajući s vama u autu (a pretpostavljam i kod kuće)!

----------


## vissnja

Evo ličnog iskustva: ja sam dete pušača. Moja mama je pušila u trudnoći, i dok me je dojila, a pušili su roditelji uvek u kući, autu.....
I moja mama je dok sam bila mala mogla da kaže da mi ništa ne fali. Da sam zdrava, prava i lepa. Imala sam odličan imunitet, i osim klasičnih dečijih bolesti nikad nisam bolovala. Ali sa 11 godina sam dobila prve opstrukcije. Rekli su dr proćiće sa pubertetom. Nije prošlo. Imam i napade, opstrukcije, alergijski kašalj.... Sa svakim padom imuniteta imam noći i noći nespavanja. Popila sam i udisala antihistaminika u svom životu..... mnogo. I da, krivim svoju mamu.
Znam šta je zavisnost, ali verujte mi, ovakav život ne želite svom detetu.

----------


## rahela

> moja je žena i pušila u obje trudnoće i dohranjivala formulom, a i, sram ju bilo, rodila u bolnici.... a djeca su nam lepa, zdrava i pametna i kaj sad?
> naravno, pušimo i u autu


a zakaj isprobavaš mala slova ako ti je to sve tvoje navedeno "i kaj sad?"

jel ti možda malo bed?

ak nije, možeš pisat noralnom veličinom i još i boldat, pohvali nam se!

----------


## Mamita

vissnja drago mi je što si svoje iskustvo podijelila s nama. možda nekome pomogne kod donošenja odluke o tome čemu može izložiti svoje dijete.

----------


## Pepita

*Ja kao nepušač* imam pravo reći da su mi gadljive sve žene koje doje i puše, jer lako što ne misle na svoje dupe, nego je problem to što ta njihova ovisnost prevladava jače od želje da im dijete dobije čisto majčino mlijeko. 
Prelaženje na adaptirano zbog pušenja još mi je gadljivije.

I ne može mi nitko od pušača reći da ne razumijem, jer sam bila pušač i onog trena kad smo saznali da imamo problem bračne neplodnosti, bacila cigarete!!!

----------


## Cubana

> *Ja kao nepušač* imam pravo reći da su mi gadljive sve žene koje doje i puše, jer lako što ne misle na svoje dupe, nego je problem to što ta njihova ovisnost prevladava jače od želje da im dijete dobije čisto majčino mlijeko. 
> Prelaženje na adaptirano zbog pušenja još mi je gadljivije.


Pušenje je ovisnost. 
Ovisnosti se ne rješavaju svi lako.
Ružno je reći da ti je gadljiva žena koja ima problem i ne može ga se riješiti. 
Nisu svi ljudi isti, nisu svi jednako jaki.

----------


## AdioMare

Pepita, draga, ja ti onda gadljivija ne mogu biti.
Zaobilazit ću te, za svaki slučaj.  :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

*Ne, ja sam napisala da su mi gadljive žene koje puše dok doje.*

*Inače, pušači mi ne smetaju.* Radno mjesto mi je takvo da dijelim sobu sa još pet žena. Jedino ja ne pušim, da se pobunim zabranilo bi pušenje, ali ja se ne bunim   :Grin:  
Znam da je ovisnost i poštujem pušače kao ovisnike i sama sam nekada pušila pa znam o čemu pričam.

...a da mi se gadi da žena puši dok doji, gadi mi se i mislim da ružniji prizor ne mogu zamisliti, kad podoji ono malo nevino dijete i onda poslije toga zapali cigaretu, bljak...

Pa naravno da nisu svi isti i to poštujem, ali ja imam pravo reći što mi je lijepo, a što ne, što mi se gadi, a što ne. Mnogo puta su i meni napisali da je ovo forum i da se tu "raspravlja i iznose mišljenja". Evo pa ja sam svoje iznijela.

*Ženama koje su se uspjele suzdržati pušenja dok su dojile skidam kapu.* Ako su poslije opet pušile, što ima veze, to je njihova ovisnost. 
Ipak, toliko su bile jake da unatoč svojoj ovisnosti nisu trovale vlastitu djecu.

*AdioMare* i ja se svojoj susjedi gadim što lickam kuću svaki dan po sto puta. Ona meni u lice kaže da joj je to gadljivo što stalno peruckam nešto i sređujem. Ja je ne zaobilazim. Ona ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i dokle god mi ga ne nameče, ja je poštujem!!!

----------


## Pepita

Samo nemojte izvlačiti moje riječi iz konteksta.

Rekla sam da mi pušenje i pušači ne smetaju, ono što mi smeta jest da se žena ne može suzdržati pušenja dok doji. 
Ne samo dok doji nego i dok je trudna. 

Nisam mogla ostati trudna tri godine, bila sam u postupku potpomognute. Niti ne moram govoriti što sam sve molila Boga i čega bi se sve odrekla da ostanem trudna. Možda otuda takav moj stav.

Pa ne kažem ja da sam u pravu ili krivu, ja samo iznosim svoj stav.

----------


## Lillo

Mislim da svima nama treba malo vise tolerancije u prihvacanju drugih... i da konacno jednom shvatimo da svatko, ali bas svatko ima izbor u zivotu raditi sto zeli, odobravali mi to ili ne... dojiti ili ne, pusiti ili ne...

----------


## Deaedi

> Mislim da svima nama treba malo vise tolerancije u prihvacanju drugih... i da konacno jednom shvatimo da svatko, ali bas svatko ima izbor u zivotu raditi sto zeli, odobravali mi to ili ne... dojiti ili ne, pusiti ili ne...


Treba nam tolerancije prema izboru drugih, ali i tolerancije prema stavovima drugih.

Pepita je iskreno rekla sto misli, ni moj stav nije daleko od njenog. Jedino sto bi po meni bilo bolje prijeci na adaptirano, ako se vec ne moze odreci pusenja. Tu barem prihvacas svoju slabost i nastojis ne trovati dijete sa nikotinom.

----------


## Pepita

> Mislim da svima nama treba malo vise tolerancije u prihvacanju drugih... i da konacno jednom shvatimo da svatko, ali bas svatko ima izbor u zivotu raditi sto zeli, odobravali mi to ili ne... dojiti ili ne, pusiti ili ne...



Potpisujem apsolutno!!!

Ja sam isto za to da svatko radi što želi, na kraju krajeva da idemo mesti ispred svojih vrata bilo bi itekako smeća   :Embarassed:  

...zato sam ja samo iznijela svoje mišljenje, pa što ću tako mislim i ne mogu ga promijeniti.

----------


## Pepita

*Deaedi*   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

> *AdioMare* i ja se svojoj susjedi gadim što lickam kuću svaki dan po sto puta. Ona meni u lice kaže da joj je to gadljivo što stalno peruckam nešto i sređujem.


A je luda ta tvoja susjeda!  :Grin: 
Meni si baš super.  :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

...uh da znaš što ona meni svašta kaže. Ja ti perem balkon kad znam da ona radi, inače mi viče svašta s balkona   :Grin:  

Da vidiš njoj stana, ne možeš ući od nereda  :/ ona meni tvrdi da za razliku od mene ona živi punim plućima   :Laughing:  i što ću ja s njom   :Grin:

----------


## Lillo

Mislim da svima nama treba malo vise tolerancije u prihvacanju drugih... i da konacno jednom shvatimo da svatko, ali bas svatko ima izbor u zivotu raditi sto zeli, odobravali mi to ili ne... dojiti ili ne, pusiti ili ne...

----------


## anchie76

> i da konacno jednom shvatimo da svatko, ali bas svatko ima izbor u zivotu raditi sto zeli, odobravali mi to ili ne... dojiti ili ne, pusiti ili ne...


Da, svatko ima izbor u zivotu raditi sto zeli, ali onda isto tako MORA preuzeti odgovornost za izbor (i posljedice koje nosi taj izbor) koji je odabrao    :Wink:

----------


## Pepita

> Lillo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i da konacno jednom shvatimo da svatko, ali bas svatko ima izbor u zivotu raditi sto zeli, odobravali mi to ili ne... dojiti ili ne, pusiti ili ne...
> 
> 
> Da, svatko ima izbor u zivotu raditi sto zeli, ali onda isto tako MORA preuzeti odgovornost za izbor (i posljedice koje nosi taj izbor) koji je odabrao


  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lillo

> Da, svatko ima izbor u zivotu raditi sto zeli, ali onda isto tako MORA preuzeti odgovornost za izbor (i posljedice koje nosi taj izbor) koji je odabrao



Naravno, podrazumijeva se da smo svi dovoljno zreli i svjesni sebe i svojih postupaka i u skladu s time spremni preuzeti posljedice istih, bili oni dobri ili ne...

Meni samo smeta stalno zavirivanje u tudja dvorista i iznosenje primjera rodbine, prijatelja i susjeda, nad kojim se onda svi zgrazaju... Zasto ona tamo neka ne doji bla bla bla, zasto pusi bla bla bla, zasto samo maze nokte, a dijete joj place, zasto stalno visi na forumu.... mene prvu ne zanima da li netko doji ili ne, pusi ili ne, farba se ili ne..ili sto radi sa svojim djetetom... dovoljno mi je da znam da je dojenje najbolje sto mogu pruziti djetetu, da pusenje nije zdravo i toga se drzim.... Ali necu zbog toga sto to netko ne radi ili radi  iz bilo kojeg njemu dragog razloga to razvlaciti po forumu i nad tim se zgrazati...

----------


## Pepita

Lillo draga slažem se s tobom u potpunosti, ali pitanje "dojenje i pušenje" je postavljeno na forumu, što znači da svatko ima pravo iznositi svoja mišljenja. Naravno pitanje se nije odnosilo samo na pušače, već i na one druge, jer inače ne bi bilo postavljeno ili bi bilo drugačije postavljeno.

Moraš biti tolerantna i prema ljudima koji vole sve znati i komentirati tuđe živote, na tebi je da ocjeniš da li ćeš im dati materijala za pričanje ili ne.

...ako se netko i zgraža na neke stvari to je isto stvar osobe i ne možemo je suditi, prema tome...tu iznosimo svoja mišljenja, a hoće li ona biti prihvaćena ili ne, ovisi o onima što ih čitaju.

----------


## Cubana

> ...ako se netko i zgraža na neke stvari to je isto stvar osobe i ne možemo je suditi, prema tome...tu iznosimo svoja mišljenja, a hoće li ona biti prihvaćena ili ne, ovisi o onima što ih čitaju.


Izjave o gadljivosti teško prolaze kao mišljenje, više kao uvreda.

----------


## Pepita

*Cubana* od prvog dana na forumu se trudim biti ISKRENA!!!
Tko me takvu prihvaća prihvaća, tko ne, ja poštujem.
Nikad nisam nešto pisala da bi pogodovala nekome ili pisala da bi bila kao većina, ili bilo što slično.
Meni je pušenje i dojenje najiskrenije gadljivo i to je ono što ja osjećam. Ne mislim da je uvreda, jer da je pušenje nešto lijepo i korisno ne bi ga zakonom zabranjivali. Ako se netko i jest našao uvrijeđenim, meni je žao, ali to je moje mišljenje koliko god ružno zvučalo.

Kad sam ja bila u postupcima potpomognute ne možeš ni zamisliti što sam sve slušala i kakve zaista uvrede doživljavala, vjeruj mi danas ti mogu reći da nikom ne zamjeram. Nekome je grijeh imati "dijete iz epruvete", meni je to bio spas i jedina nada da ću ikada imati svoje dijete.

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...ako se netko i zgraža na neke stvari to je isto stvar osobe i ne možemo je suditi, prema tome...tu iznosimo svoja mišljenja, a hoće li ona biti prihvaćena ili ne, ovisi o onima što ih čitaju.
> 
> 
> Izjave o gadljivosti teško prolaze kao mišljenje, više kao uvreda.


Ova moja izjava se odnosila na *općenito*, a ne na pušenje.

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam bila pravi pravcati pusac, ko me zna znao bi o cemu pricam   :Grin:  , ali sam odlucila da cu pre trudnoce prestati, i to zauvek.
Zasto?
Zato sto sama ne bih podnela da nesto sto ja radim ugrozava na bilo koji nacin zdravlje mog deteta, bilo u materici, bilo dojenjem.
Mene bi bilo i strah, ipak se uz pusenje u tekstovima pominju kalcifikacija posteljice, a kasnije SIDS...

S druge strane, znam kolika je to zavisnost, i kako je tesko resiti se toga. Iako sam prestala naglo, tj. drugima je tako izgledalo, ja sam ze zapravo godinama spremala da to ucinim. Cak sam i "trenirala" nepusenje, tj. ostavljala sam cigarete na vremenski ogranicen rok, znajuci da cu opet poceti. Tako sam naucila kako je prestajati, i kad sam presitala, u leto 2004. to je bilo to. 
U septembru iste godine bila sam trudna, i srecna sto ne pusim.  :Smile: 

Moja mama je prepusila obe trudnoce, njena prica je da je pitala ginekologa sta moze da bude bebi od njenog pusenja, a on je rekao da beba moze da bude malo manja, i to je to. 
Eh da, ali od cega manja?

Seka i ja srecom nemamo nikakvih posledica, ali u nasem slucaju tipujem na gene. Na posledice mislim probleme sa disajnim organima i sl.

----------


## melange

> Moraš biti tolerantna i prema ljudima koji vole sve znati i komentirati tuđe živote, na tebi je da ocjeniš da li ćeš im dati materijala za pričanje ili ne.


onaj kome treba materijala za pričanje pronaći će ga pa makar ti živjela ko majka tereza. i prema takvima imam tolerancije nula.

----------


## Pepita

*melange* doći u moju zgradu   :Laughing:  
Da ja te ljude ne ignoriram već bi odavno poludila od njihovih čakula i naravno, oni uvijek nađu "nešto".

----------


## Pepita

*melange* dođi u moju zgradu   :Laughing:  
Da ja te ljude ne ignoriram već bi odavno poludila od njihovih čakula i naravno, oni uvijek nađu "nešto".

----------

